# Nice Wallpaper!



## GT (Mar 5, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GT (Mar 5, 2005)

Update.


----------



## GT (Mar 5, 2005)

Update.


----------



## BountyHunter15 (Mar 30, 2005)

Pretty cool.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 30, 2005)

Yeah, they are.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

what are they though??


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2005)

That's the new USAF logo Lanc.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Mar 31, 2005)

why is it i don't believe you...........


----------



## evangilder (Mar 31, 2005)

Beats me. Go to www.af.mil and you will see the logo at the top of the page.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Mar 31, 2005)

Very cool.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

wow you're right........


----------



## evangilder (Apr 1, 2005)

I know.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Apr 1, 2005)

it does suck though...........


----------

